# entry level Orbea's?



## amheck (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi gang,

I'm a MTB'er who's looking to get into road biking. I've been to a shop or two, but basically just starting out looking. I went to a specialized shop, looking at the Allez Elites, and guy pointed at 2-3 what I would call "exotic-looking" bikes on the wall, and said if I ever wanted something different from everyone else, maybe taking a look at one of those. They were $2000+ so I didn't give them too much thought. But I do kinda like the idea about not having a trek, specialized, etc. Of course first thing is to make sure the bike fits and rides nice to me, I totally understand.

But just today I came across the Aspen, Volata, and some others. I don't see too much mention of them here. Any reason why? Are they pretty well respected for a person wanting to get into the sport at a reasonable price level? I've always been attracted to the Orbea's and was kinda pleasantly surprised to see they made bikes around $1000-$1500 (although I'm really trying to buy used)

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not an Orbea guy, so I can't comment, though I am a bit surprised to find out they make something in that price range. To a certain extent you get what you pay for, but it's just like cars, golf clubs, or anything else. When you pay twice as much you don't get twice as good. I suspect if you get a name brand bike that fits in the $1000 plus range you won't find it lacking for many, many, many miles. Keep some money in your budget for pedals, shoes (though if you're using clipless mountain pedals you can put the same type on the road bike and standardize), and a new saddle- as most lower end road bikes skimp on the saddle first. And in answer to your next question, no, you don't need to wear spandex, though your mountain baggies might catch more wind than you're comfortable with at speed.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

A buddy has a lower end orbea and its a really nice bike, but there are much better values for the money. in the 1k range there are some great choices for getting into road, especially if you are like many and will want something new in a year or two anyway. Pay as much attention to the components as the frame maker.


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

I was riding the orbea aqua early this year. Great alum/carbon mix. You should be able to find a 08 with campy mirage or shimano ultegra/105 mix for less then $1500. Msrp was around $1700 a few months back. I loved the bike. Really nice ride you don't see many riding. But as yakky said - you could find some other brands cheaper with similar component setup. Spend more time with the fit first. Then narrow down the brand and comp setup. Then shop for the deal.
Also check out the 07 volata. Similar to the aqua and a pretty nice ride.


----------



## laker (Aug 31, 2006)

I just picked up a 2009 Orbea Onix TDA. I love this frame. It is all carbon fiber. The frame is provides a smoothe, yet not numb ride. It is still stiff enough to go fast, and maintain stability at higher speeds. It is built up with Shimano 105, so the components are not the best. Simply put, I think it is an awesome frame. I will upgrade components on it later. Orbea is also well known for their excellent customer service. I have received a number of compiments and questions about it. I also enjoy not having the same Trek or Giant that everyone else rides.


----------



## amheck (Mar 12, 2007)

hey guys, thanks for the replies.

Yeah, I defintiely need to get out and ride some bikes. But it seems the lower-end Orbea's will be worth of considering. That Onix TDA looks like a nice all-around package.

In comparison, the $1200 Allez Elite I was looking at has a 105 rear derailuer, but everything else was Tiagra. So to bump it up a little on an Orbea and hopefully get a full 105 or 105/Ultegra bike would be great.

I'm keeping my eye on ebay, too, to see what might come up


----------



## Planetom (Oct 27, 2008)

*very entry level*

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but just registered.
Couldn't resist adding this picture, taken on the street in Villarrobledo, Spain last month.
Hope the picture loaded correctly


----------



## Mr. Z (Nov 25, 2008)

I was in the same position as you. I came from MTBs and wanted a quality road bike for not that much $$. 2k was my max. budget. After a few weeks of researching and riding different bikes, I decided that carbon was the material that felt the best to me. Unfortunately, that comes at a price. 
Lo and behold, an '08 onix TDA popped up at my LBS for well under 2k and I was sold. I find it to be superior to Trek madone 5.2 as far as power transfer and comparable to the new Look 566 that I also test rode. And for much less than either bikes. The stock components are more than adequate and as a newb roadie, I'd be hard pressed to upgrade.
If you like the feel and can stretch for an Onix, I would definitely jump on it.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

If it matters to you, many Orbeas are still handmade in Spain: not the lower-end stuff, I know, but if you are like me and you like to support companies that are slow to outsource, it's something to consider. Ruling out custom shops and small, uber-high-end framebuilders, there aren't many companies left who can say this honestly.


----------

